# Internet Shutdown on November 9th



## Ms. Research (Nov 6, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, the Federal Government is shutting all communications down for a National Emergency Test.  

Here's an article:

http://wakeupfromyourslumber.com/blog/andie531/internet-shut-down-11911-and-other-news

Recommend not using any electronics that day.  Cell phones, computers, IPads, etc.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 6, 2011)

According to Snoops, not exactly true.  Only radio and TV programming will temporarily be affected.  Nothing else.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 6, 2011)

Nope, it's ALL communications.   It's a National Test.  Just think about it.  

Example:  When you call a 911 from your cell phone.  They know where you are calling from.    More and more GPS programs on your cell phone.  

All I'm saying is just be careful when the Government shuts down to Nationally test all Emergency systems.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.fema.gov/eastest/


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 6, 2011)

OK, if that's all it is.  LOL!  OK, I believe the Government! LOL!  

I'll just go a step further and NOT communicate that day.   Know how much the Government is SO up front with their means to Protect the Citizens.


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 6, 2011)

Shutdown is a strong word for a three minute test.  I think I will survive the three minutes without panic.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 6, 2011)

My dad is a senior network field engineer for US Cellular, and he said that cell phones will not be affected by the test.
Just remember when you are grooving to your favorite song on the radio and you get interupted by that annoying *TONE* "This is a test of the emergency broadcast system" *high-pitched tone* "This has been a test of the emergency broadcast system" that you knew it was gonna be coming.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 6, 2011)

I am NOT worried in the least.  A test of the emergency broadcast system has been going on for YEARS.  And the national emergency broadcast system should be included.  In fact, I think we should be glad!  It's like fire drills.  If one is not done on a regular basis and a fire occurs, then we will be in a world of hurt!


----------



## goodhors (Nov 6, 2011)

PSA... last I heard in Emergency Training, is that cell phones DO NOT give your exact location, 
even if you enable them.  They show last CELL TOWER that signaled your phone ONLY IF 
you go to Tools and enable the 911 program.  

This is VERY IMPORTANT because if you call 911, they will need to BE TOLD the location of 
the Emergency to find you!!  You MUST give the location, stay on to tell the Operator where
the problem is or they can't come!!

Finding out your Cell Tower location is NOT like TV, instantly connected and found!!  KNOW 
THIS because not waiting to give a location to 911, means they won't come, have to wait until
you call AGAIN to get the location information!!

Cell Phone is NOT A LANDLINE phone wired into your home or business.  Landline phones DO
have an location show at the 911 Operator station.  911 Operator CAN find the Landline phone
because it is in the program!!  Cell Phones are NOT in the Emergency program, so procedures
are different.  Stay calm when calling 911, have some kind of location to give them for response
folks to find you with, mile markers, addresses.  STAY ON THE LINE to talk with 911 Operator!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 6, 2011)

goodhors said:
			
		

> PSA... last I heard in Emergency Training, is that cell phones DO NOT give your exact location,
> even if you enable them.  They show last CELL TOWER that signaled your phone ONLY IF
> you go to Tools and enable the 911 program.
> 
> ...


The addresses tied to landline phones only help the emergency crews if they know the roads/adresses they are responding to. If they are having to go by GPS... good luck around here. Every map service/GPS unit says that our house is a 1/2 mile further south on our road than it actually is.

BTW, the info you gave in your "PSA" is false. The gps coordinates of a cell phone cannot be shut off or enabled in regards to 911 by law. You can only "shut off" or "enable" the gps locator in regards to other programs on your phone or in your service. 911 always has access to your gps coordinates. The only reasons they ask for your location are because their training tells them to and the fact that it helps them to know if you are suffering any mental issues.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 6, 2011)

Will it sound something like this?

_ This is a CONELRAD Alert. THIS IS NOT A TEST! Please tune your radio to 640 or 1240 kilocycles on the AM dial. This station will now leave the air._
[static follows]

Where's Bert the Turtle when ya really need him? 
(Hidin under his chair or desk like a good little turtle?)

Showing my age again.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, I wasn't at home at my computer but I was driving in my car at 2pm.  I heard the normal alert sounds come on the radio, and then I picked up my cell phone and called my sis and it worked!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 10, 2011)

Well I stayed off completely, cell phone and computer.  And shortwave stated, THE TEST FAILED!  It was late, it was short and it shut down.  Never even got to make the announcement.  Can anybody say dictatorship?  

Oh well, all stay safe.  I know I am.


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 10, 2011)

I was cutting wood at the time and my chainsaw did stop working exactly at 2 PM.  Come to find, it ran out of gas!  Coincidence?  You decide.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 10, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> I was cutting wood at the time and my chainsaw did stop working exactly at 2 PM.  Come to find, it ran out of gas!  Coincidence?  You decide.


That's great!  But It would surprise me.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 10, 2011)

greybeard said:
			
		

> Will it sound something like this?
> 
> _ This is a CONELRAD Alert. THIS IS NOT A TEST! Please tune your radio to 640 or 1240 kilocycles on the AM dial. This station will now leave the air._
> [static follows]
> ...


Oh my, you totally showed your age there. I had no idea what CONELRAD was had to look it up on wiki. LOL


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 10, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DH remembers this too.  He always questioned it but with the nuns you don't question, you just do.  Always wonder what a desk was going to do.  But anyway....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 10, 2011)

They lined the desks with lead back then... LOL


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 10, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> They lined the desks with lead back then... LOL


Sure they did!  LOL!   You got a wooden desk.  That's it!  A wooden school desk does NOT make a shelter.  I don't care how much lead you think is in that wooden desk.  

DH always questioned it.  Even asked the Priest, Father John.  DH stated you are talking about a bomb that destroyed a CITY so what's a desk going to do for me?  DH was always told not to worry about it and return to your seat.  Oh well.  :/


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess they figured if you were far enough away from the blast it might help with some falling debris or at least instill a false sense of security.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 10, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I guess they figured if you were far enough away from the blast it might help with some falling debris or at least instill a false sense of security.


Everything about Government is a false sense of security at this time.   

Tired of people in Government telling me they know better than I.  What's good for me.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 10, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Well I stayed off completely, cell phone and computer.  And shortwave stated, THE TEST FAILED!  It was late, it was short and it shut down.  Never even got to make the announcement.  Can anybody say dictatorship?
> 
> Oh well, all stay safe.  I know I am.


Never got to make what annoucement?  It didn't work like they wanted, which is why the ran the test in the first place...to test the system.    I heard it in my location.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 10, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the test got out was the TONE erngh erngh erngh(or vice versa) "This is a test of the Emergency Alert System" then the radios & tv went blank... it never said, "If this had been an actual emergency ____ blah blah blah". Then after about two minutes of blankness you heard the erngh erngh erngh erngh. and then the radio & tv broadcasts were back to normal programming.  It didn't have the entire message. So they need to work on it and then test it again at a later date.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 10, 2011)

It was a test.  They are working out the bugs.  That is why they have tests.  To work out the bugs.  It's so they can make sure that when there is a REAL emergency you will have something in place that works.  

Think of the alternative... If we don't want the government to have a system in place we can all say, "NOPE, let's not have emergency systems in place."  Then when a National emergency happens or something like it we can all NOT blame the government for using our tax money NOT WARN us of impending disasters to help us out because we DIDN'T want them to.  OK?

Geez, louise!  That IS what emergency broadcasts are for!

I for one, am HAPPY that they tested the system.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 10, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> It was a test.  They are working out the bugs.  That is why they have tests.  To work out the bugs.  It's so they can make sure that when there is a REAL emergency you will have something in place that works.
> 
> Think of the alternative... If we don't want the government to have a system in place we can all say, "NOPE, let's not have emergency systems in place."  Then when a National emergency happens or something like it we can all NOT blame the government for using our tax money NOT WARN us of impending disasters to help us out because we DIDN'T want them to.  OK?
> 
> ...


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, I'm happy they tested the system, it *needs* to be done.  I thought it was odd that it had both ends of the test, but that the middle was missing.

The only time our country will not broadcast the Emergency Alert System is in the event of an EM Pulse... we have nothing to fear.


----------



## mir116 (Nov 11, 2011)

Being told to hide under your desk during a nuclear bombing was not to protect you. It was to help identify your body.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 11, 2011)

mir116 said:
			
		

> Being told to hide under your desk during a nuclear bombing was not to protect you. It was to help identify your body.


On the other hand, who would be left to identify the bodies?


----------



## secuono (Nov 11, 2011)

They do local tests ALL the time...it's common place in VA. It worked fine here on our tv, though, in between the warning sounds and audio, you could still hear the commercials. 
Cell tower triangulation, even satellite gps only gives you approximate location, never exact. You need to tell them where you are or they will search 3 square blocks looking for your dumb butt. 
The gov't can bite my *ss. They are interested in preserving the majority of the public, I have to save my own butt if I do something astray to their crappy little plans. 
More reasons I should run for President...direct democracy, we the actual people...not in general and not one fits all crap. C'mon now...

They want to control who makes food, for crying out loud...gov't sickens me...


----------

